# First time catfisher.



## mgale (Apr 26, 2011)

First post on Catfish lounge, I have fished all my life, mostly for bass or in saltwater. But now have started to try for catfish with my son Grant who just turned 11. He loves to grab a jug or a trotline and feel a big pull( always yelling get the net!!!!). We have only been on Choke canyon and Lake Buchanan but looking to try new lakes around the hill country this winter. This is his best so far a 31.5 lb blue.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

A great pic and what a grin on his face. Creating life time memories.


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

The smile says it all. 31.5lb is a great personal best for an 11 year old.


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

Great catfish; even better smile! Way to go.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Love to see a post like this one, great job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

Good job sir & I don't think you could do anything that could put a bigger smile on his face.


----------



## Pistol-Pete (Apr 13, 2015)

Boy....Grant will always remember that fishing trip. Kids today are our fishermen of tomorrow! Take them fishing every chance we get.... My dad always did!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Neat picture!! First time I took grandson jugging he was about 7. I had him running the jugs. He did good until he pulled up a 20#er, and it made a big tail swirl, and threw water all over him. He let go!! LOL We got him after that.

He is "seasoned" now (12) and gets a big grin on his face with all of them.

Later
R3F


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Awesome pictures, congrats, love that big smile


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Love them big blues and kids fishing. Great job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Love to see kids carcging fish!

Not embaressed to say his personal best is better than mine!


----------

